# Bnr32 nismo vs oem parts



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

My question is: whats the difference btw oem and nismo parts in general? If we take control arms for example. They physically have same dimensions so i guess nismo has better bushings?


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

25% stiffer rubber and some arms are reinforced, don't know about the r32 but r34 arms also have different length for the track arms to compensate for lowered car, it should be detailed on their website and it's pdf sheets.

Skickat från min HTC One via Tapatalk


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Front nismo R32 lower arms widen the track by 4mm per side from memory to increase camber widening track.

Upper link mount also angled the front upper control arm differently to standard.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I take it you want to know about option parts not the actual car itself?


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

I was asking about bnr32 because i own one so i know it better. I came across a few nismo parts and they looked exactly the same as oem beside the paint. I guess the diffence in size is too small to be noticed by eye.

Therefore i was wondering if the only difference was bushings. Im a machinist so i can make custom bushing. I'm about to make some brass bushings for my front upper control arms to replace the crappy plastic oem ones.

Im gonna have some extras if any1 is interested =p


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Note that the upper control arm, as the suspension compresses actually twists slightly, hence why the bushes flog out quickly and why a lot of the arms with bearings and grub screw locking rings come loose.


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah they do run out quickly. Thats why im gonna make some better ones. First i want to make some with special self lubricating bronze but that stuff is expensive lol so i opted for brass


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

i have the complete Nismo arm suspension kit in my R32.

front and rear

front upper bracket : uses a thicker metal plate, so stronger
Front upper arm : identical but other bushes
Front lower arm : identical, but newer ball joint and stiffer bushes
Rear upper arm : identical but stiffer bush
Rear arm (small one) : reinforced with a plate under it and stiffer bushes
Rear lower control arm : Thicker metal plate, newer ball joint and stiffer bushes
Front tension rod : identical but stiffer bush and NO silicone in it

Differences in camber etc is NOT, as my aligment was almost as identical before and after, i whent to garage to check out my aligment and it was as good as the same, so no 4mm longer lower arm ETC....... Sizes are the same !!!
Only stronger, thicker metal plate used, and or reinforced with a plate and stiffer/newer bushes.


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

Great info, thanks


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

How the bushes can be "stiffer"? Harder mayerisl i guess?


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

Harder material?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Front lower arm is offset drilled and IS longer.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Higher stiffness rubber = stiffer bushes.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agreed front lower arms are longer with the Nismo tension rods being shorter. I run this setup along with the top arm brackets and it does alter the front end geometry.


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

Bushings arent made of rubber.....


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

#back on topic

So the nismo arms makes the wheels a lil wider and increase camber a bit?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

It's worth noting there are 2 types of Nismo front arms. 

The standard type with Nismo bushes, and the Nismo Circuit Link set, which does effect camber and castor.

You cannot run both at the same time, its one or the other.


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

So its like tomei's kit, u have (for example) +5,0,-5 ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

I cannot see the picture posted above. Maybe its because im on my phone tho.

Well i did a lot of research and here is what i found for bnr32 front nismo parts:


-Effective length of the tension rod has been shortened (-5mm) to provide optimum caster angle.

-Effective length of transverse link has been lengthened (+4mm) to provide optimal camber angle.

-The position of the installation holes on the upper arm of the upper link bracket has been changed to restrict the twisting that can result from high caster position, and provide optimal camber angle.

-Upper control arm is the same exept for better bushings


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

Changes to the alignement:


* Changes in alignment, on standard vehicle height (Designed value):
Caster angle: Before installation: 3°40?; after installation: 4°25?
Camber angle: Before installation: -0°55?; after installation: -1°25?
The figures above may vary by ±0.45, depending on individual vehicle characteristics.


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

matty32 said:


>


i have this complete kit in my car and even the front upper brackets that are not in this pic.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

This is my kit also not pictured the Nismo front upper arms

Front camber is -1.75, caster is 4.50. Lower ride height will change from the Nismo values.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yup thats just an old pic i found on goggle years ago.

ive ordered all the nismo suspension set up, only bits i dont have are Nismo ARBs and the performance dampers 

il sort those out shortly, got wheels to buy first.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Anti roll bars should ideally be matched to spring rates. The Nismo ARB have a good working range from 6-8kg springs front and rear. When you start going 9kg+ time to think about something like Cusco.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice. So why would nismo make all this then the top fronts twist under load of suspension? True or false?

Also the circuit link does not change camber?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

R32 top link a bit of a crap design. Look at the r33 and 34 top arms and the group a 32's which had redesigned top links that allowed for the arm to twist .


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

So not the circuit kit but just the fat upper link arms?

Bit of a bad design if not fit for purpose, whats the answer then?


----------



## Ogustuce (Apr 20, 2015)

So u go to nossan dealership and give them your money ( its still a 25yo car)


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mel HKS said:


> So not the circuit kit but just the fat upper link arms?
> 
> Bit of a bad design if not fit for purpose, whats the answer then?


Unique Autosports in Australia manufacture an arm that has a central pivot - tried to buy a set, but they don't have any in the length I wanted, and won'ty have stock for at least another couple of months.

A company in the UK is also looking into the upper arm design and it is with there CAD people, so hopefully there will be a decent UK option.

All the other designs are a variation on the same theme and flawed.


----------

